# new iPod, new iMac, PhotBooth



## Golfer099 (Oct 12, 2005)

There is a new iMac with built iSight.  IpOd 30/60 with video and app called photo booth.  from macrumors.com


----------



## cfleck (Oct 12, 2005)

any other sites reporting?  apparently wireless access is nil at the event.


----------



## CreativeEye (Oct 12, 2005)

'front row' sounds most exciting!

but only  for imac?! crazy! unless there is still a 'one more thing' to come...


----------



## Captain Code (Oct 12, 2005)

That's a huge speed difference between the 2 iMac models.


----------



## jeb1138 (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.engadget.com


----------



## jeb1138 (Oct 12, 2005)

"Ok, so were still having issues, but heres what weve got so far. Apparently theres a Salling Clicker replacement for the Maca Mac remote, as it were. Its called FrontRow.
We also have word of a new, flatter iMac with built-in iSight. This guy will have a larger drive, FrontRow, and will cost the same as the current 17-inch modelships today.
The new iMac lineup prices are as follows: $1299 US for the 1.5GHz 17-incher, $1799 US for the 2.1GHz 20-incher.
New iPod announced! The new iPod, as speculated, features video capabilities and the wider display, but its still a music-first device.
The device will feature a 2.5-inch display, QVGA resolution (320 x 240), and will MPEG-4 h.264 (natch), and presumably Quicktime.
The new iPod will be 30% thinner than the current 20GB iPod (making it 0.44-inches thicksay wha?), and will feature a 60GB version (which should be thinner than the current 0.63-inch thick 20GB iPod), and editions of both in black.
The 20GB should go for $299, and the 60GB for $399. Theyll be shipping next week.
Whats the device named, you ask? The iPod. Thats it, just The iPod. Well spare you the Prince jokes. The iPod will have TV out.
Stevie has iTunes 6.0 up thereonly about a month after introducing iTunes 5.0.
iTunes 6.0 will also feature video and the iTunes Music Store will feature video downloads (big surprise, right?)at launch over 2,000 music videos will be made available at a cost of $1.99 apiece.
More details to come"


----------



## jeb1138 (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.stuffmag.co.uk/hotstuffarticle.asp?de_id=594


----------



## chevy (Oct 12, 2005)

www.mac4ever.com has a report


----------



## Golfer099 (Oct 12, 2005)

OMG - Desperate Houswives can be purchased from iTMS


----------



## CreativeEye (Oct 12, 2005)

the new ipods can play the videos themselves as well as on the tv... but surely the new remote should control the ipod too?... i love the new announcements but everything could have been tied together so perfectly...


----------



## Robn Kester (Oct 12, 2005)

I just got my new ipod 2 months ago. ::whine:: i want video too! :out::

waiting for the apple site to update with photos of the new toys. seems like any site with news is swamped right now!


----------



## Captain Code (Oct 12, 2005)

"Desperate Housewives, Lost and more shows from ABC and Disney. Five shows will be available to watch on iPod or computer: Lost, Desperate Housewives, Nightstalker, The Suite Life and some other Disney thang. $1.99 an episode."

http://www.stuffmag.co.uk/hotstuffarticle.asp?de_id=594

I wonder if they'll sell the whole season for cheaper, because say for the whole 1st season of Lost, which is 25 episodes.  That'd cost $50 USD + any taxes they may charge.  That's pretty steep I think, especially when you can buy the DVD for $38.99 USD at Amazon.


----------



## CreativeEye (Oct 12, 2005)

apple site updated!!!

there is a dock with remote!!!!


----------



## lurk (Oct 12, 2005)

Well I have the new itunes but can't watch anything because it requires the mew Quicktime that doesn't appear to be available yet


----------



## mdnky (Oct 12, 2005)

New iMac:  
17" has ATI Radeon X600 Pro with 128MB DDR SDRAM (PCI-Express)
20" has ATI Radeon X600 XT with 128MB DDR SDRAM (PCI-Express)
Both models using DDR2 memory


----------



## Captain Code (Oct 12, 2005)

I think the Apple site is getting hammered.  Slowwww.....


----------



## Captain Code (Oct 12, 2005)

The iTunes 6 page looks kinda funny


----------



## CreativeEye (Oct 12, 2005)

just been watching the 'front row' demo and as a first iteration it looks OK. 

it should be made available for all macs though.

it looks pretty un-apple-like... though i'm sure it can only get better...


----------



## senne (Oct 12, 2005)

"Even when its sleeping, iMac thinks about whats best for you. In low-light environments, a sensor detects the rooms ambient light and adjusts the sleep light to match  so you and your iMac G5 can both catch some Zs."


----------



## kainjow (Oct 12, 2005)

Some things I've noticed:


The Universal Dock supports the new Apple Remote, so you can plug iPod into the Dock, connect to a TV or stereo and control everything from afar.
iPod doesn't support FireWire anymore (requires USB).
New voice recording settings:
Low (22.05 KHz, mono)
High (44.1 KHz, stereo)
iMac's GPU is PCI-Express. First Mac to have PCI-Express or am I confused?


----------



## senne (Oct 12, 2005)

Hmm, Apple lowered the placement of the CD tray. I don't think this is a good idea, because now you have to look where you have to insert the cd/dvd. With the old iMac G5's it was at the top right corner, you always hit right.


----------



## kainjow (Oct 12, 2005)

iTunes 6 requires QuickTime 7.0.3 to play music videos purchased off iTunes.


----------



## senne (Oct 12, 2005)

7.0.3


----------



## Captain Code (Oct 12, 2005)

kainjow said:
			
		

> iTunes 6 requires QuickTime 7.0.3 to play music videos purchased off iTunes.




Not in SU yet, but you can download it from Apple's website.


----------



## Captain Code (Oct 12, 2005)

Is it just me or can you only see the TV shows on the US iTMS?


----------



## mdnky (Oct 12, 2005)

Captain Code said:
			
		

> The iTunes 6 page looks kinda funny



The CSS didn't load for you.  Looks fine if it loads.


----------



## CreativeEye (Oct 12, 2005)

bizarrely - if you look at the store... 

you have to buy the remote and new dock separately. and the cost adds up...

hmm - in all honesty - as much as these are great new things i keep coming back to how they could have tied all these things together better. maybe that will come with the switch over to intel... all new mac forms and the maturity of what we see being released today.


----------



## mdnky (Oct 12, 2005)

kainjow said:
			
		

> iMac's GPU is PCI-Express. First Mac to have PCI-Express or am I confused?



It's the first and a definite signal that the PowerMacs will be receiving PCI-Express video cards too.  It's also using DDR2 memory, so the PMacs should get that too.


----------



## mi5moav (Oct 12, 2005)

How long has that external apple modem been available for $49 bucks???


----------



## kainjow (Oct 12, 2005)

I think that's new since I believe the modem was previously built-in to the iMac. Such a good deal


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 12, 2005)

All I have to say....is wow!
So now... iSight built-in to iMacs means that they might build it into some portables in the future. (if they dont that is OK) - but if they do it is VAIO vs Powerbook)

We have a video iPod - can anyone say competition to MS Portable Media Center?

We have Front Row w/ Apple Remote - hmmmm... imagine a TV tuner from el Gato (or some other place) and you've got head to head competition with MS Media Center platform.

We've got iTunes 6 - with video downloads - hmmm.... competition to MS's unreleased IPtv!


Now if Apple makes stragetic partnerships with RIM, Palm, Motorola, SonyEricsson, Nokia (and possibly HTC) --- hehehehe über-center-of-my-media life


----------



## alexandr (Oct 12, 2005)

what external modem you guys talking about?


----------



## mdnky (Oct 12, 2005)

Not sure if anyone noticed, but if you build a new iMac 17" in the online store there's no price added to upgrade from 512MB to 1GB of RAM (2x512MB).  From 512MB to 1.5GB (1x512mb, 1x1GB) is $180 and from 512MB to 2.5GB (1x512MB, 1x2GB) is $1080 ((OUCH!)).  Typo maybe?  The 512MB to 1GB is showing $90 on the 20" model.

-- Edit:  Seems to only happen in the Education store. --


alexandr, try building a new iMac and you'll see the option for the external USB modem.  (pic attached)


----------



## mi5moav (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.apple.com/imac/

bottom right hand corner  $49 bucks  imac is missing internal modem... i guess to save money on the isight


----------



## CreativeEye (Oct 12, 2005)

ipod remote wont work with the new ipods.

odd decision by apple...


----------



## RGrphc2 (Oct 12, 2005)

Frontrow is to compete with the MS Media Center...man i really want a new iMac...fast processors as well, the 17" is at 1.9 Ghz, while the 20" is at 2.1Ghz for the PowerPC G5


----------



## Robn Kester (Oct 12, 2005)

the remote works with the new ipods and 3Gs, 2Gs, nanos, etc...

"The Apple Remote requires the iPod Universal Dock and any iPod with a Dock connector."


----------



## Krevinek (Oct 12, 2005)

*rips out hair* Arg....

This was unexpected, and I just purchased an iMac G5 /two weeks/ ago.

Better video card, and Front Row. Ironically the rest of the improvements I don't care about, but dang.  *pouts*


----------



## Gig' (Oct 12, 2005)

Krevinek said:
			
		

> *rips out hair* Arg....
> 
> This was unexpected, and I just purchased an iMac G5 /two weeks/ ago.
> 
> Better video card, and Front Row. Ironically the rest of the improvements I don't care about, but dang.  *pouts*




don't know what you are complaining about   I bought mine 14 month ago and it's now technically miles away i.e. 3 generations of iMac g5 in such a short period of time   

and looking at the swiss store the eMac faded away ....


----------



## Robn Kester (Oct 12, 2005)

The problem that I see (based on info on the Apple Store) with the new remote is that unless you have a new iMac (which it comes with), buying one for any other Mac only gives you iPod control if you get a dock/own one. Nothing else.

I dont see the point for me personally to buy one in that case. I'd have to spend $30 for a dock and $30 for the remote to do what my Tivo already does (play my iTunes, control volume of same).

Just have to wait until someone can clarify this. But it seems to me like the whole selling point of the remote was to control your DVDs, video playback, etc. Not just your iPod playing thru your Mac.


----------



## Veljo (Oct 12, 2005)

Wow, okay, there was speculation of the video iPod but I never thought it would actually happen! iPod dropped FireWire?! Why?! I only have USB 1 on my Mac...

As the for the iMac G5 update, I'm most happy to see the RAM go to 533MHz, more into PC territory. As for the rest, I'm surprised not to see a Powerbook/Power Mac update.


----------



## alexandr (Oct 12, 2005)

Krevinek said:
			
		

> *rips out hair* Arg....
> 
> This was unexpected, and I just purchased an iMac G5 /two weeks/ ago.
> 
> Better video card, and Front Row. Ironically the rest of the improvements I don't care about, but dang.  *pouts*



pack it up, back to the store, use your rights as a costumer! at least where i come from, you may give the thing back within 4 weeks, if "it doesn't fulfill your needs and expectations"..

you'll get a full refund, enough to finance a new one. easy peachy..

alex.


----------



## CreativeEye (Oct 12, 2005)

sorry - i think theres some confusion - what i meant was the in-line ipod remote - the ipod no longer supports its own in-line remote!!

the stand alone remote can be bought along with the new 'universal dock' to control the ipod should you have it hooked up to a tv / radio / etc.

apple need to release 'front row' as a stand alone app - although i can imagine that the next iteration of the OS will do that across the line of hardware.

right now the ipod is the media centre that sits by your tv. 

i would still liked to have seen an 'export to ipod' feature in the likes of imovie / iphoto.

also - (and i dont know if this is a feature) - it would be great if the new ipod had a way of playing just the audio of a bought music video... if i knew that i could download the video for a little extra and have it play as normal (i.e. as just audio) with the rest of my library on my ipod then i would have more incentive for buying it. most of the time my ipod is in my pocket / plugged into my hifi  - theres no need for the 'visuals' and they will eat up battery... so it would have been a cool option. when on a larger screen the video plays, when on the go - there is an option for just audio... no need to download a seperate audio track and video... more incentive to buy a video for its dual purpose...


----------



## Captain Code (Oct 12, 2005)

Captain Code said:
			
		

> "Desperate Housewives, Lost and more shows from ABC and Disney. Five shows will be available to watch on iPod or computer: Lost, Desperate Housewives, Nightstalker, The Suite Life and some other Disney thang. $1.99 an episode."
> 
> http://www.stuffmag.co.uk/hotstuffarticle.asp?de_id=594
> 
> I wonder if they'll sell the whole season for cheaper, because say for the whole 1st season of Lost, which is 25 episodes.  That'd cost $50 USD + any taxes they may charge.  That's pretty steep I think, especially when you can buy the DVD for $38.99 USD at Amazon.




Excellent, you can buy the whole season of Lost for $34.99

Also, it still seems that you can only buy the TV shows from the US store.  At least, you can't buy them or even view them from the Canadian store


----------



## RyanLang (Oct 12, 2005)

What's to stop people from putting their own full length movies and tv shows onto the iPod as long as they are in mpeg 4 or h.264? (crosses fingers and hopes the answer is "nothing").


----------



## kainjow (Oct 12, 2005)

Ryan: why would Apple not allow this? It allows normal MP3s onto your iPod now, so I would expect them to allow non-DRM'ed videos too.

I just watched the QuickTime stream of the event, and it appeared the Steve was using the iPod and that exact same iPod's screen/UI/everything was being outputted as video... I hope this is true, as I've heard tons of requests for this. This will let you do full presentations from your iPod by showing the UI of the iPod itself on TVs/projectors.


----------



## CreativeEye (Oct 12, 2005)

RyanLang - as far as i can see... nothing!

currently on the quicktime pages there is a bit of blurb trying to get people to pay for the upgrade to pro by saying something along the lines of 'create content for the new ipod'... so i'm guessing as long as its in the right format - and in itunes for syncing - there shouldnt be a problem.

would love for someone to try it. the larger iMac is looking good as a second tv replacement right now! coupled with the product from elgato i see no reason why you can't record an episode of 'the sopranos' for example - save it in the correct format - and carry it around with you on your ipod...


----------



## kainjow (Oct 12, 2005)

Bah.. I tried to preview a Pixar short film, but forgot I didn't have QT 7.0.3 installed... it played the audio but the video wasn't there...iTunes should at least warn you again.. first bug!


----------



## Ripcord (Oct 12, 2005)

Did anyone notice that the iPod's battery life when playing video is either 2 or 3 hours depending on the model?  Definitely a huge problem (one of several I guess, like screen size) for anyone thinking about using it as a movie player on long flights, better have (several!) battery backup.  I'd think it'd have to be something that needs to be addressed before they launch an iTunes "video store".

Does anyone know what kind of battery life the (much, much larger) portable DVD players usually get?


----------



## mdnky (Oct 12, 2005)

Ripcord said:
			
		

> Did anyone notice that the iPod's battery life when playing video is either 2 or 3 hours depending on the model?  Definitely a huge problem (one of several I guess, like screen size) for anyone thinking about using it as a movie player on long flights, better have (several!) battery backup.  I'd think it'd have to be something that needs to be addressed before they launch an iTunes "video store".
> 
> Does anyone know what kind of battery life the (much, much larger) portable DVD players usually get?



The ones I've seen are usually in the 2 to 6 hour range...depends.  A lot of options out there to say for certain.  My brother just bought an AMD based laptop that will play DVDs without the computer actually running...just powers the screen and DVD drive I guess.  Supposed to get something like 3-4 hours like that (basically twice what it would get in normal mode).

If someone's downloading the movie to play on a regular TV, then it's pretty safe to bet on them utilizing the dock to do it (which would probably be running off a separate power source).  That's also assuming everyone who downloaded movies planned on using an iPod to store and view them.  I'd bet a large amount would use their computers (new iMac) or burn them to DVDs.


----------



## Mikuro (Oct 13, 2005)

I like the new iMac. I'm a little concerned about having a camera built in, though. Is there any way to tilt and turn it? Because if it just points straight ahead, that's not going to work. The top my monitor is _above_ my eye level. This needs to accomodate different desks (not to mention different people with different heights). They don't mention anything about angles on Apple's site as far as I can tell. Does anyone know any specifics? I'm sure Apple considered all this, but I'd like to know.

And obviously a camera is infinitely more useful if you can move it around. It seems like a huge waste of potential to bolt it onto a big monitor. But hey, better than nothing, I guess.

And while I don't personally mind the exclusion of a 56k modem, I'm sure a lot of people will be very annoyed. That's something you just expect to be included. But they have to go the way of the floppy drive eventually, I suppose.

What DOES bother me is the external modem. 50 freakin' dollars?? The last 56k modem I bought only cost $30  and that was _eight years ago_. I just can't understand how such a thing can be that expensive. Anyone who _does_ need one is going to feel like they're being slapped in the face.


----------



## fryke (Oct 13, 2005)

If you look at any ergonomics tips, they state that the top of the monitor should be on your eye-level, so the camera's in the right position, anyway. And if you don't want it to take any pictures, use a PostIt. 

About the modem: I think Apple's interest in analog-modem internet connections is waning. They _give_ you the option, but they don't want to urge people to use that. They've learned that much of their money is going to be made with services via the internet, and those require broadband. This TV show thing? If it takes off, we're going to see a LOT of shows offered in iTMS, and probably at higher quality, too, some day. Higher quality, of course, means even bigger downloads. But even now: 200 MB is quite a bit for a 56K modem, isn't it.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 13, 2005)

mdnky said:
			
		

> That's also assuming everyone who downloaded movies planned on using an iPod to store and view them.  I'd bet a large amount would use their computers (new iMac) or burn them to DVDs.



Well if you had the new Quicktime Pro  for 7.0.3 there is something new in the Export movie function. It says "Movie to iPod".


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 13, 2005)

senne said:
			
		

> "Even when its sleeping, iMac thinks about whats best for you. In low-light environments, a sensor detects the rooms ambient light and adjusts the sleep light to match  so you and your iMac G5 can both catch some Zs."



that was in iMac G5 Rev B.  they're called in some circles (to clarify) 'the light sensor imacs'.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 13, 2005)

eMac is dead in the US. and switzerland apparently. but in britain it's alive and kicking.


----------



## Gig' (Oct 13, 2005)

can confirm that  in switzerland eMac is not available for retail anymore but still available for the education market. On the other hand I've seen many retailers promoting the mini with interesting discounts, my guess is that Apple will be less discreet with the new specs and will push the mini for private individuals. As far as I can remember when the eMac came out in Siwtzerland it was not available to public either so it's going back to were it belongs the education market.


----------



## fryke (Oct 13, 2005)

I also think the eMac's sales were dropping with the Mac mini. Probably just a consequence that it's not being sold to consumers anymore. Also: This pushes the iMac, of course.


----------



## CreativeEye (Oct 13, 2005)

ok - here's a thought...

if the new imac could truly become a living room tv replacement - will we see a black imac? - i think it would look pretty great...


----------



## fryke (Oct 13, 2005)

There's a theme, eh?  First the nano, then the iPod, then the iMac? Wow. Let's see. How about a 42" black iMac? with THREE DVD drives on the right side?  Oh well, I don't think that you could still really use that as a computer. Too big to sit in front of...


----------



## CreativeEye (Oct 13, 2005)

no no - just a current black imac! (ok ok - give it tv out too)   

though it would be a 'complete' media centre then - and i think apple are still in two minds regarding a fully fledged MC - although the road map for all this new tech / media tie-ups / etc looks very promising...

i can imagine steve jobs phone will be ringing off the hook today as broadcasters look at ways of gettign on board. like he said - "the hardest step is the first step" - and apple / disney took that first step yesterday. i remember when itms was launched - and it was pretty bare for music! - today its the first port of call for purchading new music. 5 shows today - come this time next year there'll be a drop down for specific tv channels... a tv guide - click on the show - and download it... subscribe to a show like you do with podcasts etc etc etc...

this morning on bbc breakfast - they talked about apple being able to become almost like 'sky' (and the bbc offering its shows for free / channel four about to stream its content for free on the web) - i think maybe they'll be able to do away with the traditional broadcast method and offering a bespoke tv channel... built by the user... pay a monthly subscription as you do now / or per show... 

with much of the uk now getting faster and faster broadband - possibilities for this seem amazing.

we just need some good uk content!!!!     ::ha::


----------



## senne (Oct 13, 2005)

I wonder what will happen with this website, now that the iPod with video is here.

http://www.cinematology.com/


----------



## Jason (Oct 13, 2005)

Hmmm I might be getting a black iPod, its way too sexy.

Anyone have any clue on how the photo thing works? do you have to go through iphoto? If so, how do pc users take advantage of it?

Personally I couldnt care less about the video options. Im not gonna be looking at that screen for that long, no way.


----------



## texanpenguin (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm actually somewhat surprised they didn't put a TV Tuner into the iMacs.

To me, that would have given it an excuse to be the only one with Front Row, as well as a real feature that many people would use.

I don't think recording TV is necessary, just watching it.


----------



## crcr2003 (Oct 13, 2005)

do you guys think we can use photobooth on a PB with a normal isight? or photobooth is a piece of software that will work only with built-in isight? i like it. 

the same question about front row? i dont care about the remote control, but i d love to use front row software on my powerbook!! are we gonna see it happen? mac experts.. please give me your opinion!! i hope to hear that even non-imac users can hack frontrow n photobooth software to use it as well!!


----------



## NarutoSasuke (Oct 14, 2005)

The software could be portable and be used in the other iMac's that were older, like the one I bought last month. I asked the Apple Techie's at my Apple Store and they said they were hoping it'd be shipped on the side but were unsure. I was thinking, hey why don't I just buy Front Row (if I need to...) and buy an Apple remote. However, according to the Mac Genius at my store, he said that only the new iMac G5's come with an infared receive to pick up the signal of the remote, so all older iMac users are out of luck, it sucks to be early....


----------



## symphonix (Oct 14, 2005)

> What's to stop people from putting their own full length movies and tv shows onto the iPod as long as they are in mpeg 4 or h.264? (crosses fingers and hopes the answer is "nothing").



Nothing. You can apparently already do this by ripping your own DVDs to MP4 using HandBrake. Since this is something that the MPAA will probably have a fit about when they realise, Apple did not make mention of it, but its certainly not hard to do. I don't see it as a breach of fair use to rip DVDs that I already own into iTunes, and sync them with an iPod, though. At least, its no different to ripping CDs.


----------



## fryke (Oct 14, 2005)

Only it takes a _lot_ more time, of course. Although at 320*x with, say 400 kbps, it might take less time. But there's no way I'm going to _re_-rip my 200+ DVDs. I guess I'll have to wait for an iPod that can read MPEG-4 movies that are encoded 640*x.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 14, 2005)

symphonix said:
			
		

> I don't see it as a breach of fair use to rip DVDs that I already own into iTunes, and sync them with an iPod, though. At least, its no different to ripping CDs.


Well, besides the fact that you're violating the DCMA by circumventing the copy protection that is present on all commercial DVDs...


----------



## fryke (Oct 14, 2005)

that's US specific, although there are other countries with similar laws, whereas in yet other countries, it's perfectly legal to make copies for yourself. Frankly: As long as I don't _sell_ the DVD after ripping it, I don't see the harm done.


----------



## lurk (Oct 14, 2005)

Since when have these laws been about harm?


----------



## Golfer099 (Oct 14, 2005)

So when you rip the DVD to reburn for yourself do you ue 640*480 or should there be a higher resolution?  Granted the iPod resolution would be good for those I'd take on the road, but what if you want to make a "backup dvd" - what resolution


----------



## NarutoSasuke (Oct 14, 2005)

Well if the iPod only has a 320x240 resolution and it plays H.264, you should only play 320x240. Especially with video that is as intensive at that, it will become very choppy if you try to go 640x480. I have an Axim x50v that has a 624mhz processor, 64MB RAM, and when I try to play .mp4 it lags when I have a 640x480 resolution. I have to downsize my resolution to about 320x240 (or a little lower).

So if you want to play video or back up DVD's I know 752x564 (in 4:3) or somewhere in that area of 700 resolution is a really good size, however, it'd probably be like 1.5-2 GB depending on the bitrate size.

Like mentioned earlier, if you do H.264 for the iPod, 320x240 with a 400 kbps bitrate will be good, it won't be super clear, you'd need a 700+ bitrate probably to do that, but that slows down the video to. You just gotta play around with it.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 14, 2005)

fryke said:
			
		

> Only it takes a _lot_ more time, of course. Although at 320*x with, say 400 kbps, it might take less time. But there's no way I'm going to _re_-rip my 200+ DVDs. I guess I'll have to wait for an iPod that can read MPEG-4 movies that are encoded 640*x.



i was thinking about this.  when HD DVDs become popular, am i going to re-buy all my 100+ dvds in HD? i think not...  this is the industry either a) moving too fast, or b) making a mistake releasing standard DVD altogether.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 14, 2005)

fryke said:
			
		

> that's US specific, although there are other countries with similar laws, whereas in yet other countries, it's perfectly legal to make copies for yourself. Frankly: As long as I don't _sell_ the DVD after ripping it, I don't see the harm done.


Ah, if only all laws were ok to break, as long as the lawbreaker didn't think he/she was doing any harm.  Wonderful logic!


----------



## gwynarion (Oct 14, 2005)

Mikuro said:
			
		

> And obviously a camera is infinitely more useful if you can move it around. It seems like a huge waste of potential to bolt it onto a big monitor. But hey, better than nothing, I guess.


My feeling is that this is all part of the idea behind the iMac being an all-in-one machine.  It may not be the ultra-flexible solution that a lot of people might like, but I think there's just as many or more out there who will like this a lot.  I think it will be especially big with people who wouldn't buy a webcam separately, but who will play around with this one since it comes with their computers.



			
				Mikuro said:
			
		

> What DOES bother me is the external modem. 50 freakin' dollars?? The last 56k modem I bought only cost $30  and that was _eight years ago_. I just can't understand how such a thing can be that expensive. Anyone who _does_ need one is going to feel like they're being slapped in the face.


There are still a lot of third-party modems out there that you can buy, this just falls into the category of sexier packaging from Apple coming at a premium price.  I still have a 56k modem that I can break out as needed.  It is about the size of an external hard drive and needs to be plugged into an outlet using one of those big, black transformer bricks.  I think paying an extra $20 for something as sleek and elegant as the new Apple modem makes a fair bit of sense.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Oct 14, 2005)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> Well, besides the fact that you're violating the DCMA by circumventing the copy protection that is present on all commercial DVDs...




Not to split hairs, but there is NO copy protection in DVDs, it is region control (which is illegal in some countries  )


----------



## mdnky (Oct 14, 2005)

An external modem will run you anywhere (on average) from $20 to $90, with a decent one usually running $35 to $50.  The addition of a modem on a G5 tower costs $29 through Apple.  So $49 for Apple's one isn't bad at all, especially considering it's much smaller and better looking than most if not all of the other options out there.

So they're not at a bad price point.  Especially considering there probably aren't too many people who will buy one compared to two or three years ago.  Even less a year from now.  You'd think the laptops would keep a built-in modem longer than the desktops, but I'm kind of wondering if there isn't a chance we see the laptops soon loose their modems.  It would open up space for another FW or USB port, which would be better IMO.  The model is definitely small enough to work well with a laptop.


----------



## RyanLang (Oct 18, 2005)

Apple's site says 5 to 7 business days for the new iPod shipping. I thought these puppies were shipping this week?


----------



## chadwick (Oct 19, 2005)

I just got my 60gb iPod video this morning from FedEx. It's OK, but it is remarkable to me how much less they are including in the packaging now. No real dock anymore... No external power adapter (how are you supposed to deal with that when those updates come in that require it to be used?), etc. I know this isn't new to these new models, but what a shame to be cost cutting that much.


----------



## kainjow (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm sure the new updates for these iPods will not require you to plug it into the AC adapter to finish. This is how it used to be, but they changed it to require the AC.

They limit the amount of items in the package to increase profits. Apple's a business. Same reason they dropped FireWire - they are trying to keep prices down and profits up.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 19, 2005)

plus, it allows you to have the accessories you want, not some you would never use (i rarely use my adaptor, and no-one used the remote after a bit)

it is a bit cheap though


----------

